# Aux jack for avensis



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there...
Just wanted to know if anyone has tried to this 
I have an sy reg Toyota avensis 2004...

It only has a cd player.... No mp3 accepted.... 

I wanted to attach my iPod to play through it.... Is there a way??

I already tried it with itrip, the device that acts as transmitter and you catch the iPod on the fm..... It works great inmy old Toyota carina... But in this one, the radio isso sensitive that there is a lot of interference.... Possibly because a lot of channels crammed to each other etc....

So I was just thinking.... If there is another way.... Manu thanks...


----------

